# disque dur partiellement endommagé est-ce possible?



## noiram75 (27 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Mon power book G4 (15') a pris un mauvais coup sur la coque. L'écran s'est brisé, je l'ai changé mais maintenant c'est au démarrage qu'il y a un problème : il s'allume, la pomme s'affiche puis il "cherche en vain"... Un technicien me dit que le disque dur a aussi subi lorsqu'il y a eu l'impact sur la coque et QUE (après diagnostic) LE DISQUE DUR EST ENDOMMAGE EN PARTIE, qu'il faut le changé et que je pourrais récupérer 40 à 50% des donnés de l'ancien avec une astuce mais ce sera long. Est-ce possible? Des amis me disent qu'un disque dur ne peut être endommagé "en partie", soit il fonctionne soit il est fichu...qu'en pensez-vous? Je ne voudrais pas me faire arnaquer du fait de mon manque de connaissance technique. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## twinworld (28 Juin 2009)

difficile de faire un diagnostique à distance. Mais un disque dur peut être endommagé "en partie" ne serait-ce que parce que la tête de lecture est foutue, mais que les disques sont encore lisibles. 

Certaines boutiques spécialisées ont des machines qui peuvent lire un disque dur sans passer par la tête de lecture endommagée. Mais il n'y a pas de garantie de pouvoir récupérer l'entier des données. Renseignez-vous bien sur le prix que cela pourrait vous coûter. Les personnes que je connais qui se sont vu proposer ce service m'ont indiqué que c'est super cher. En plus, le pourcentage de récupération donné (ici 40 à 50%) n'est pas garanti, alors que la facture salée, elle, est garantie.


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Juin 2009)

J'ai déjà eu ça, certaines parties d'un disque illisibles, et un sale bruit quand on essaye d'y accéder. Probablement un secteur endommagé...
Moi c'est vraiment une toute petite partie donc je laisse comme ça, mais c'est vrai que si il ne démarre plus... 
Et en mode target tu sais peut être récupérer des choses par toi même ?


----------

